

Posterous had an amazing growth spike in December - alaskamiller
http://blog.dustincurtis.com/wow-posterous-had-an-amazingly

======
artlogic
Anyone else wondering if the mass exodus from Pownce had something to do with
this? I am a former Powncer and strongly considered Posterous as a
replacement.

~~~
Jem
Good thinking. I was attributing it to the Stephen Fry temper tantrum, but
your suggestion is more logical.

------
marketer
Something equally impressive is Facebook's growth last month, which was around
21% (according to compete). For a six-year old site as massive as Facebook to
experience 20% growth in one month is tremendous.

~~~
netcan
I imagine that it's related to the holidays.

------
jraines
I've evangelized various social webapps to my friends for years: Friendfeed,
Tumblr, delicious, etc. Posterous is the first that I've seen immediate
understanding, adoption, and excitement among them.

------
bigbang
Congrats posterous guys! Thats pretty huge. Would you mind to tell us how :)

~~~
rantfoil
Thanks for the support from everyone on Hacker News!

1) Release something fast. Don't wait til it's perfect. Wait til it does one
quanta of usefulness, and release.

2) Work on it tirelessly. Every day, all day. Well, take breaks, but you know
what I mean. Treat your time as if it were worth $200/hr, because if you're a
founder then it really is worth that, and potentially a whole lot more.

3) Communicate with your users. If they email you, you email them right away,
as fast as you can. If someone writes a blog post or tweets about you, address
their concerns if it's a complaint or problem. It makes a difference.

We're psyched to see how the product has been taken up by users of all
backgrounds, from tech savvy to never-blogged-before. Can't wait to see what
2009 holds...

~~~
fallentimes
Garry do you think it had anything to do with the Google page rank update? Or
what about more people taking photos during the holidays?

~~~
rantfoil
For pagerank update, I actually didn't see a significant change when that
happened. And most sites see a big dip in December when everyone is home for
the holidays and not really getting on the computer.

But it's certainly possible that the latter came into play, especially since
we just launched group blogs (and multiple blogs per account) at the time.

A lot of people are starting to use Posterous for group family blogs, and I
expect that trend to only increase when we introduce password protected blogs
(coming soon)

------
Prrometheus
This is because I started using it, obviously.

But seriously, it's dead simple to use, which is why I use it but haven't
gotten around to trying 80% of the web startups that come through here.

~~~
buro9
I also started using it in December.

I hadn't known of it before, and read (perhaps on here) about it and figured
that something that could do for blogging what tripit had done to my itinerary
was just about perfect for me.

I've barely used it, but I've already evangelised to others about it. It just
makes things simpler.

------
agrinshtein
Posterous is great simply because...

1) They took a market which is too complex and made it dead simple...they
still have ways to make it even simpler, I have already suggested them to them
and they are working on it.

2) They are GREAT communicators, they don't just answer back in some standard
way like "We are working on it, we will think about it." They reply really
quickly.

3) They just keep on getting better with iterations.

Keep up the good work guys, you've got a fan here!

------
alecthomas
Congratulations Posterous! It's really renewed my interesting in blogging, and
the simplicity is 100% to thank.

------
almost
Have they really simplified their site design recently? I remember looking at
posterous briefly when it was mentioned on here before and thinking "why would
I want to post stuff from email?".

Now I look at the site and think "hey, that looks like a simple way to post
stuff online". Maybe it's because they don't require signup anymore (I assume
they did before).

I'd be interested to what the home page looked like before but the Way Back
Machine comes up blank.

------
mrtron
The posterous guys are great - and offer a great service.

Congrats!

------
paul7986
Yup saw this on the scribd documet that listed all the incubators.

Congrats!

~~~
mrtron
which?

~~~
wmorein
I think he means this: [http://www.scribd.com/doc/9932346/Incubator-RoundUp-
SeptDec-...](http://www.scribd.com/doc/9932346/Incubator-RoundUp-SeptDec-08)

------
tocomment
I sent them a Python file but it didn't show up.

